

AllThingsD Kara Swisher suffers Stroke like symptoms in Hong Kong - taariqlewis
http://allthingsd.com/20111019/what-not-to-do-in-hong-kong-trust-me-on-this-one/
Make sure to move around on long-haul flights!
======
rhizome
non-story.

~~~
taariqlewis
Bummer. My first try. #FAIL. Thanks for letting me know.

